# Richell USA Deep Critter Condo Tray



## Abbeymore (Apr 8, 2016)

Does anyone have experience of this Richell deep tray? I wanted to order a metal one from Flower Nation but the shipping to me was going to be over $50 so I thought I would give this one a go as I got it and shipping for less than $40. 
My girls keep digging up their fleece and chewing it (they ignore dig boxes with fleece scraps!) so I thought rather than keep replacing fleece every couple of weeks I would just give them eco bedding in their bottom tray.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't think the dimension are good for a critter nation. I don't think you will be happy with it. Maybe try the large size cement mixing tub from Home Depot. They 25$ or less. You have to trim the lip of the pan a little for it to fit. Several members use these, don't really remember who. I am not sure how much you need to trim, as I use the bass equipment pans in my lower level. But if I remember the people that use them like them. The rats would prolly like them also as they would be like big dig boxes.


----------



## Abbeymore (Apr 8, 2016)

I looked at the cement mixing tub but the sides are so high, they would hide in there and I'd never find them!  
This one gave measurements of 34.5" x 21.5" (I think) which was almost the same as my regular bottom CN tray, oh I am worried now! I was looking at the bass equipment pans too but then a few folks on here said they had been charged an excess shipping fee of $40 after ordering so I wanted to avoid that!! 
I just got an email to say it was being shipped so I guess I will see how it is when it arrives and if it doesn't work out I will go for the bass equipment one. 
Thank you!


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Let us know. Maybe the measurements are of the bottom and not the lips of the tray. Maybe they will work.


----------



## SerendipityRats (Jul 1, 2016)

I looked at these on Amazon and thought they would probably work. You'll have to let us know when you get this one! I decided to order Bass pans instead because I had already tried the Home Depot cement mixing pans and my girls loved to chew on it. It wouldn't be worth it for me to order more plastic pans. Bass does charge quite a bit for shipping. I just ordered 4 pans (2 3inch tops and 2 3 inch bottoms) and the shipping for all four was a total of $56. I didn't think it was too horrible for four pans, but I wouldn't want to pay that for just one or two.


----------



## Abbeymore (Apr 8, 2016)

Yikes, that is a lot for shipping! I really hope this works and they do not chew it too much! 
I will update when it arrives


----------



## Abbeymore (Apr 8, 2016)

OK, so my Richtell deep tray arrived yesterday. The dimensions they gave on the site were slightly off and although it does fit inside the critter nation, it's about an inch too short and too narrow. I took a few pictures to show how it fits. 

Just on its own, it slides around a little too much this way so I put fleece underneath. 








This is with the fleece added and the tray pushed all the way to the back edge of the cage.








There was plenty of room for my small girls to fit down beside it so I moved it to the centre, they can still squeeze down the edge, as Kala demonstrates here, but so far so good. 








With the doors closed. I am keeping my fingers crossed it works out! (I know they need more toys, I am still working on that ) 








My only other issue is that it is a little flimsy, although that also makes it nice and light for lifting in and out of the cage. I would be worried it might crack if not held firmly with both hands. The edge of it is very very tempting for them to chew too! 
But overall, worth a try for less than $38 including shipping, it looks nice and hopefully it will last a least a few months!


----------

